# Redhawk 41 mag



## PAW-PAW BUCK (Oct 26, 2011)

I recently purchased a Ruger Redhawk 41 mag Hunter and I was wanting your thoughts on using it for deer hunting.


----------



## gstanfield (Oct 26, 2011)

I think it's a wonderful combo for deer hunting!


----------



## ECoker (Oct 27, 2011)

I have the same gun/caliber and I love it. I have killed 2 does w/ it and it did fine. They both ran about 100 yards, but left good blood trails. Only problem I have had is finding ammo from time to time.


----------



## John I. Shore (Oct 27, 2011)

Great gun, Great caliber.  I love them both.  Though my Red Hawks are .44's and my 41's are 3 Screw's and S&W.  You have a great combo there.  Killed several deer with a 3 Screw 5.5" Ruger.  I like the Keith wadcutters.  Good Luck with it.

John I.
Messermacher


----------



## GAR (Oct 28, 2011)

Got a S&W 57 and a Redhawk Hunter in the same caliber. Never had a problem with it.

Commercial ammo may be hard to find at times, but then again I reload so it's not a problem.

Really like the "Keith" SWC's but my favorite is the 255gr LBT LFNGC that I cast.

Tom


----------



## frankwright (Oct 31, 2011)

I have been using one for the last five or six years and it has killed a good many deer. Longest was two years ago, 106 yards ranged.
I have never had a deer run more than a few yards before going down. I have shot them with handloaded bullets like Lasercast lead, Remington JSP and Hornady XTP.  They all worked well, just wait for the right shot.


I had a 2X Pentax scope for a while but switched to a 30mm Ultradot.

Enjoy your new Ruger!


----------



## PopPop (Oct 31, 2011)

as good as it gets!


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks guys,  Now I want to put a scope on it.  I looked at a leupold 2x fixed and it was fuzzy looking to see the cross hairs.  So now I am thinking 3 power or what do you guys think.   I cant see the Iron sights on pistol good enough to aim with them due to bad eyesight, I can see them with reading glasses on but not without. I am new to this scope business so, I need all the help yall can give me.


----------



## Red350SS (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a Blackhawk 41 mag and use it for deer hunting, great caliber, never let me down....


----------



## collardncornbread (Jan 16, 2012)

Last year was My first time also. Ruger .41 blackhawk with a 2.5 burris handgun scope. . I really need my reading glasses also. I shot a 6 point at 25 yards. he made it another 25 yds, and that was that. then the next week I shot one (7 point) at 90 yards. A little high but--I was shooting through some broom sage. exit was like a grapefruit.  Hornady .41 xtp 250 gr. Hand loads. It sure shoots smoother than my sons .44--and from a bench they are grouping under 5" at 100 yards.
I sure wouldnt take a gold penny for mine.


----------



## sheriffandy (Jan 21, 2012)

sounds good


----------



## Dub (Feb 10, 2012)

Running this Double Tap ammo in my 4" S&W .41








Grat stuff


----------



## 1eyehunting (Feb 20, 2012)

this is my favorite hip gun; S&W 657-2 (#237 of 500 made; 6.5" heavy barrel, unfluted cyl.) my hand loaded 210g jhp is faster, flatter, and carries as much energy downrange w/ less recoil than 44 mag. still, i rarely carry it solo during season and always pick my best shot. this means my best trophies and critical shots are handled w/ a rifle. -best of luck to you.


----------

